

(A bit of) Decision-making for startups - nivi
http://venturehacks.com/articles/decision-making

======
timf
_"Rubin looks at the world through the lens of probabilities. A good decision
might have bad results. But if you have the chance to do it all over again,
you should make the same decision."_

Only if the same exact information is available the second time around... Life
can be similar to poker etc., but sometimes quite different.

~~~
skmurphy
Tactical decisions recur, strategic decisions are one of a kind because, as
Heraclitus observed: you cannot step into the same river twice. EDIT: Although
experience may allow you to recognize earlier situations the are isomorphic
("history doesn't repeat itself but it does rhyme" Mark Twain).

One of the key principles I took away from a "Decision Analysis" class was
"good decision, bad outcome." I try to separate my analysis of the process
from the results.

